# Does IBS stand for I-Be-Shittin? Cause thats what I be doing. NEEDED A LAUGH!



## jbgirl (Jul 31, 2007)

It's been brown water for MONTHS now, Imodium just slows it down, it is still water, not solid... anyone else have that?I started Calcium today, wish me great success!Does anyone have a thickness in the back of their throat? Like if you drank too much milk? Just an irritating thick feeling.Lastly, does anyone have yeast issues with all these potty breaks I'm taking... It's not full on YI, more like just mild on-going symptoms.







Oh time for IBS... again! Come on Imodium, kick in!


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

I-Be-Shittin', hahaha, that was a good one. I needed a laugh too, hooray for small miracles! As for the calcium, good luck, let me know how that goes; I've been thinking about trying it. And from time to time, I also experience an odd sensation in my throat. Kinda a sore/raw feeling, but it generally goes away after a few hours. It's not really painful, but when I swallow, it is enough to be annoying. As for the yeast issues, I haven't had any of those, so I can't say anything on that remark. Oh well, good luck with your calcium!


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

jbgirl said:


> It's been brown water for MONTHS now, Imodium just slows it down, it is still water, not solid... anyone else have that?I started Calcium today, wish me great success!Does anyone have a thickness in the back of their throat? Like if you drank too much milk? Just an irritating thick feeling.Lastly, does anyone have yeast issues with all these potty breaks I'm taking... It's not full on YI, more like just mild on-going symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!







OK I STARTED OUT WITH THE WATERY POOH. IM TAKING CALCIUM BEEN TAKING A LITTLE OVER 3WEEKS. WORKS GREAT!!! KEEP WITH IT MAKE SURE YOU TAKE IT WITH FOOD. I TAKE 2- 1/2 PILLS 1/2 IN THE MORNING THE 2ND 1/2 AFTER I EAT DINNER. I WAS A LITTLE SKEPTICAL THAT SOMETHING SO SIMPLE AS CALCIUM COULD WORK FOR ME, BELIEVE ME I WISH I WOULD HAVE TRIED IT ALOT SOONER. I SOMETIMES GET YI BUT NOT TO OFTEN. I ALWAYS GOT SICK SO THE YUCKY MOUTH SOUNDS ALL TO FAMILAR. TRY THE CALCIUM IT WAS A LIFE SAVER FOR ME. I DONT TAKE ANY IMODIUM OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT THOSE THINGS ALWAYS SEEM TO UPSET MY BELLY MORE.


----------



## twocups (Jul 4, 2007)

I too experience thickness in the throat. I think it is the immodium. When I take it I notice heaviness in my chest sometimes and thickness in my throat. but I still use it cause it works. ( by the way the I Be Shitting is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!).


----------

